# 17th ave fishing bridge open??



## toutetteguy69 (Sep 12, 2012)

hey guys,

been all over the webto find out about the fishing bridge there on pensacola bay 3 mile. fished there for over 10yrs before it was destroyed and had great times. Wanting to take family out there today but havent found phone number to see what hours its open now, and if there is fee still go drive on bridge pier. any info is greatly appreciated! In the mood for some specs and maybe reds


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

yah the 3 mile bridge pier is open and there is a fee of i think 5 bucks if you drive on it.


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

24/7 and its a dollar i think. there is a box on the right when you drive up the ramp...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

$5 per vehicle includes driver. Each passanger is an extra dollar. Its an honor system box. I have been more than once. I caught a shady fella with tweezers there once picking envelopes out. From then on, i put my money in the dash with the envelope. When someone comes by, i hand them the envelope.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I fish there quite often, and as others have said its open 24/7. The price is 5 dollars per vehicle which includes the driver, 2 dollars per extra passenger. If you walk on, its 2 dollars per person. Yeap, honor system, box with envelopes and slot to drop in the money at the entrance. If you go out there on a tuesday night, or sunday, you might find me out there...


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

jaster said:


> . From then on, i put my money in the dash with the envelope. When someone comes by, i hand them the envelope.



I am going to have to start doing that.. I have never had anyone come by and check us out, and always wondered how safe the money is in that slot... some days its so full you cant hardly stuff another one in... If I just keep it on my dash and wait to give it to someone, might save me some money! LOL


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

you can get a yearly pass for $75. i just want the fish to get here.


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

That bridge was poorly designed. Where did the money go to take it to where it originally was. Someone cut us short. Gulf Breeze just pocketed their money, CROOKS! Honor system? Right... It has trash cans and restrooms and it is still the nastiest bridge around. It smells bad and with the wind, trash is everywhere around your feet. Last, but not least, the bridge that I grew up loving is a major tackle monster.


----------



## PoseidonsBride (Nov 25, 2011)

I frequented that bridge, a lot. Mess load of trout, most every single time, I went out there. It's not a bad little pier, but they definitely didn't extend it out very far. I miss the old bridge.


----------

